# Safety precautions when buying your birds Christmas/Holiday presents



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

As the festivities are almost upon us, I'm sure most of you will be looking for special presents for your little feathered friends. 
I wanted to remind everyone about safety precautions when choosing toys and cage accessories for your birds. There are many pretty cute/cool looking accessories out there that I'm sure would be lots of fun for our feathered friends but please remember not all of them are safe. Please follow the link below for an interesting read on the dangers involved with some of the marketed 'bird safe' products out there.

https://www.parrotrescuecentre.com/...s/post/pet-parrot-and-foreign-body-ingestion/


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for posting this important information for our members, Niamh! :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for posting this reminder!! 

Also, word of warning--I'm sure everyone does, but to those who are newer to budgies, always supervise them when they're out and around Christmas decorations, tinsel, lights, and trees. They can chew all of these things and it just would be decidedly un-jolly


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Great advice. 

I have no decorations up this year and at the moment, the budgies are getting nothing for Christmas- but I'm doing my last minute shop on Saturday so I'm sure so presents will find their way into my basket for them. they get something every week- spoilt budgies!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing,Niamh!:hug:


----------



## amandacurrie (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks for this!!! I just bought Thor a toy with small ropes on it with frayed bottoms so they have been removed now and the rest seems okay and sturdy for him for chewing on. Thankfully we hadn't put it in his cage yet.

Can anyone advise what kind of rope materials are safe for budgies to have in their cage?


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I would stick to natural bark toys and stay away from rope altogether to be safe


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, cotton or cloth anything is risky to have in the cage. As rope on toys, plant based cord (sisal, raffia, grass twine, whatever) is fine, as is vegetable tanned leather strips. :thumbsup:


----------

